# Coachmen Santara



## Lightfoot (Dec 7, 2003)

Does anyone out there know the approximate empty weight of a '94  Coachmen Santara, 32 foot, Cummins 210, Allison AT545, and maybe what it would gross with a typical load?  Since the hp is a little on the light side, I'm hoping the coach I'm looking at will be well under the GVW of 20,000 when it's ready for a trip.


----------

